# My Dog has a lump on his leg and I'm not sure what it is?



## RileyMac (Sep 14, 2010)

My 3 year old lab, Riley has something on his back left leg. It is slightly raised and is about 2 centimeters in diameter. I went to the vet and there not sure what it is but they want it removed as soon as possible. It seemed worse last week but i cant be certain. It seemed to come on very quickly and he doesn't seem to be in pain from it. Anyone have any insight?
Thanls


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Hmm sorry to say the picture isn't working for me...but the vet didn't give you any ideas? cyst? tumor? Malformation? Anything like that? Honestly without taking a closer look I couldn't be sure, but I would follow the vets advice, it may be something quite dangerous even if she's not showing any pain. Sadly a lot of cancers show themselves as simple lumps...


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

RileyMac said:


> View attachment 21202
> 
> 
> My 3 year old lab, Riley has something on his back left leg ... I went to the vet and there not sure what it is but they want it removed as soon as possible. ... Anyone have any insight?


Your vet, who has seen your dog, 
has already given you his/her opinion on how to proceed. 

The fact that you are asking total strangers 
to throw "best guesses" at you in the dark, 
indicates that you're not totally comfortable 
with the expertise of your vet...

There's nothing wrong with your concern, or your doubt ... 
after all, this is _your_ dog!

Under the circumstances, 
I would suggest you think about going to another vet clinic 
and getting (at least) a second professional opinion and,
giving your current vet the benefit of the doubt,
I'd suggest you think about doing this ASAP.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Just curious, but did you dog get any vaccinations recently? When Basil got his vaccinations last, the spot where they injected him became a small, hard, raised bump, and faded after a week. As far as I know, the sort of thing I'm referring to is totally harmless.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

might just be a cyst- would just have it removed. i recently had a lump removed from the top of my dogs head- easy and quick.


----------

